# Speaker cable



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,
I need help in picking speaker cable should I use 12,14,16,18 awg cable and brand be willing to spend good money on this item. 
Also I am located in Australia any help would be good thanks.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

No need to spend too much, fancy cable does nothing but make u psychologically feel like u have something special. 

*Roger Russell on Speaker Wire*


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, the gauge of wire you need depends on a few factors...how long the speaker cable has to be (how far is the speaker from the amp/receiver) is probably the most important factor. A longer run=heavier gauge. The quality of your components also matters...

I do not mean to re-start a much heated "debate," so I will simply state this: let your ears and wallet dictate how much you spend. Some people believe that all wire sounds the same; others disagree. There are "studies" to support both sides.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

14 AWG is sufficiant for most runs long or short. Also i wouldn't go crazy spending a ton on what i call gimmicky over priced wire:spend:. Allthough it sure is nice looking but how often are you behind your rack admireing your cables anyhow?:bigsmile:


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with what everyone has said above, Go to your local hardware store and pick up some bulk speaker wire 14awg is plenty unless your running more then 200watts over long distances then I would go with 12 but again 14 would still be sufficient.
Do not buy wire that costs more than 50 cents a foot.


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do audioquest charge so much for there cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because they want you to think your getting better sound from their cables when in reality its just snake oil.


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked at there price list a started to laugh I thought it was a miss print.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, its overpriced and wont make an audible difference.
This may sound a bit silly but standard lamp cord is just fine as long as its stranded copper and is 14awg


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Because they want you to think your getting better sound from their cables when in reality its just snake oil.


They may not sound any different but they sure look nice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bambino said:


> They may not sound any different but they sure look nice.


True :spend:


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

What about the outer sheath if you are running near power cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont get interference from power cables running near speaker lines as the interference that comes from power is a completely different wavelength.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll state this again...let *your* ears and wallet decide. THX's website has a list that shows what gauge to use depending on how long the run is...so does Monster Cable's website. These are their recommendations, but they are pretty accurate. IMO.
I am NOT in the camp that believes that all wire is the same; I do not have $1000 in speaker cable either. Unless you have a very revealing system you should be fine with the less expensive wire offered by one of the well known companies. Monster XP isn't expensive and is a decent wire. 
If you are running the wires behind the walls make sure that you buy wire approved for this. Bottom line...IMO (and experience)- go with a heavy gauge for longer runs. You don't have to spend a fortune on speaker wire, but it does make a difference. Lamp cord is actually more expensive than decent speaker wire at my local store.
Let your ears and your wallet decide. Good luck!


----------



## HNiels (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes all those high-cab cables are overpriced, a 14 AWG will be sufficient for most runs, and you wont be able to hear a difference.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Although I do not agree that all cables sound the same, IF you do go with a respected brand such as Monster, Audioquest, XLO, etc. be aware of diminishing returns. I (still) contend that you would be well served buying the less expensive wire offered by a respected brand. Monster XP is cheaper than zip wire, and it DOES sound better. 

Unless you have a very revealing system, it IS doubtful that you would hear a big difference in cables that cost a dollar or two per foot over the very expensive wire. I had over $50,000 in my last HT system, but I did NOT spend $50 foot a speaker cable; I didn't use lamp cord either.

The longer the run the heavier the gauge of wire you'll need. Get UL approved wire if you're running the wire behind the walls/under the floor. As I stated a few times already-let your ears and wallet decide. MY opinion doesn't mean as much as yours as it's your ears, your stereo/HT and your money.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

You can always buy the cheap, effective wire and pretty it up yourself. Get some banana plugs or spades, a little heat shrink, and you can make very respectable looking cables. Cover with techflex or hockey skate laces(!) to make them even prettier. Here are a few I've made, sorry for the lousy pics:


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

They look really good.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for OFC copper and avoid cables with PVC insulation, it isn't a very good dielectric choice. PVC will react with the copper causing it to oxidize and turn green. You want contacts that will stay clean. Also, do not touch the bare wire ends or the terminals, the oil on your fingers doesn't help.

+1 on the Monster Cable XP, it is a really decent cable at a decent price. I have some that is 15 years old or better, the ends still look shiny and new.

I'd really like to give these guys a try someday. I like their build methods, Canare is good cable, and the price is really low.
http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio-video/audio-cables/speaker-cables/c10000-c11000-c11007.html


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Jackboy. I really like these Nak "BFA" type banana plugs, they're MUCH more stable than the typical kind you see, and have a larger contact surface for a good connection. I'd definitely recommend this type for anyone who's in the market for plugs. Lots of different brands available.


----------

